# VR5-TURBO STAGE 4



## foffa2002 (Jan 14, 2003)

VR5-TURBO STAGE 4
















Time for a new project tread for the new engine .
This is the 4th stage of the Bora/Jetta Mk4 turbo evolution. Updates this upgrade will get me in to high 10s low 11s with 1.7 60ft.
Turbo size have already proven to be a great upgrade after Team AVR 1,8T Golf Mk4 went 11,2/129mph with similar turbo .

So ... A list of modifications before i post the new pics under the headline This is just a feeler and soon i will post pics almost every week.

1:Race proven for 2 season tubular manifold will get 2 modifications . T25 bolt pattern with new pinbolts and coating instead of the old polished finish . Portes vs turbo inlet. EGT bung. With help from Josef Pilot custom pro welding








2:USRT 580cc injectors aka "600" @3bar
Will run em at 4 bar and use 50/50% alcohol for track days .
Street will still be on pump fuel








3:Spec stage 3/4 clutch








4:New final gear for the 02J because i was tired of putting 5th in @ 118mph and losing mph/sec
New high final drive for 130mph+ in 4th gear .
















5:USRT Walbro 255lph inline fuel pump








6:Simens VDO catch tank to prevent car from going lean at hard acceleration and cornering








WITH
7:APR stage III intank fuel pump
8:USRT/Autotech light weight steel flywheel and ring gear








9:Modified turbo intake with integraded 3.5inch/90mm/86mm inner diam MAF 
By Mattias Olsson custom pro welding .
























10:Modified Plenum with new shape for even better flow for the last 3 cylinders. New unions Not polished ...i will do that later With help from Mattias Olsson custom pro welding .








































11:Same Race proven semi cross flow 800hp intercooler with air scoop for more and better airflow through the core 

















12:USRT Lm-1 wide band lambda kit








13:New Garret GT BB style downpipe with "home made" flange 
With help from Josef Pilot custom pro welding
3,5 inch cone to 4inch to fit the RS oulet from the exhaust flange without covering anything LIKE the ATP aftermarket 3 inch does. Free flow ! Exhaust wraped .
















































14:New Airfilter box with even smother inside and without plastic velocity stack from last years setup. OEM Paper filter . MAF mounted in semi-velocitystack maf housing . Smothed airbox for good flow .(box will support over 400hp with smothed innera and 4inch snorkel) Air box with 4.5 inch snorkel+stack

































15:K&N filter
Huge K&N filter for track use .
Double filter area vs OEM .
But i will use OEM box and filter for street use .
Paper filter will support peak hp but will give me less reponse . But with much much cleaner air for street use .
RF-1004 Product Specifications
Product Style: Round Tapered Universal Air Filter
Base Outside Diameter: 5.75 in (146 mm)
Flange Angle: 10 degrees
Flange Inside Diameter: 3.5 in (89 mm)
Flange Length: 1.75 in (44 mm)
Flange Type: Angled
Height: 12.125 in (308 mm)








16:USRT/Tyrolsport adjustable FPR
















17:New oil return assy/bracket
Oil return and turbo bracket









18:New home made gaskets 
With help from Mattias and Josef
Home made gaskets 








19orted and grinded K24 inlet T25 style flange Garret GtBB Turbine
-Wheel: 56.5mm w/ 84 trim
-Housing: 0.64 a/r
-Internally Wastegated 








20:USRT Waste gate accutator 15psi
Custom adjustable WG
Notice the "perfect" bend for free flow .
Crappy silicone bend´s are a big no no for good flow .








21:ATP/Garret GT3071R-WG Dual BB, 64AR, 84 Trim Turbine
Fast spool is the key to fast quartermile times
450 spec HP BUT similar size AND with 22psi (waste gate semi open = good flow) Can make 450whp . Proven from last year making ~370whp from the small K24 0.41 A/R exhaust [email protected] Turbo With KKK24 flange 
Notice the difference aginst T25 .
Custom ported gate that will open 90% for full flow at high rpm´s
















22:Support by BILTEMA 
Tools ,Airfilters,oil and new 17" wheels for 2006 .
( ©Photographer Håkan Ahldén)










23:Same home made catch can from last year.








24:Still same Pimpe´d Gauges from last year.
Oil pressure,boost pressure,Oil temp,EGT,And wide band lambda









25:ASSY pics
































26:I got a "top sectret project for the cyl head








8000RPM Cylinder head .
1:New natrium valves
2:New lifters from INA (latest version)
3:new seals
4:Autotech Sport tuned valve spring kit
CAMS
OEM 230degr with 10.1mm lift 114!?!?lobe ctr 
Let the rebuild of the new Super-vrthead begin.
These stiffer valve springs alone will extend the revving capabilities of your valvetrain to the 8000 rpm mark. 

































OR if i get some sort of sponsorship on this specific matter i would go for DSR 256degr 10,9lift 118 lobe ctr . DSR regrind is my only hope cause budget is low and a company here i Sweden has already made a set of FI 260s that didnt give me a single hp in 2004 . 
I have e-mailed DSR about supporting me and im waiting on their answer

I will do the fine tuning of the valves/valve seat my self.








27:NEW bushings and modified stage III motor mounts.
1:Rock har bushings VS "soft" stage 3 uretane bushing . 2:ENGINE LOWERED 10mm to prevent turbo from hitting upper firewall








































28: 70C Fan temp switch and 70c thermostat instad of the old 100c ones

_Modified by foffa2002 at 10:39 AM 1-20-2006_

_Modified by foffa2002 at 6:15 AM 2-28-2006_


_Modified by foffa2002 at 1:10 PM 5-29-2006_


----------



## veedub11 (Mar 10, 2002)

*Re: VR5-TURBO STAGE 4 (foffa2002)*

Pic editting is > turbo tuning.


----------



## V84LNCH (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: VR5-TURBO STAGE 4 (foffa2002)*

you might want to consider bigger injectors than the 440's. 
and why the small turbine housing? why not go with a t3 turbine? at least go with the .86 is you're staying with the t25...


----------



## foffa2002 (Jan 14, 2003)

*Re: VR5-TURBO STAGE 4 (V84LNCH)*

440cc running at 4 bar is enought. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Depending if you run 12.6-12.9:1 or ultra rich 11:1 etc 
And the "small" housing is just for spool respons .
last year i ran size 6 and now size 9 housing by KKK/Mitsu standards and thats a huge diffrent in my eyes .

BUT atleast i can get a bigger one for this if i have to i couldent do that with the KKK.
But my trick is to get the engine to give great power at low boost so that i can run the waste gate open at higher rpms .
Thats were i get the power .
Example
VR5 2,3L VS VR6 C2 2,9L 
Foffa @22psi VR5 2.3L =178WHP/Litre @ pump gas (still untuned) 
C2 @22psi VR6 2.9L = 148WHP/Litre


----------



## fast_a2_20v (Jun 25, 2004)

too bad the t3 housing turbo spools the same if not better then the t25 one.


----------



## foffa2002 (Jan 14, 2003)

*Re: (fast_a2_20v)*

Its a K24 inlet on my turbo and not t25 .
Flange = T25

Angle of the collector is also port matched to the angle of the turbo inlet for better flow .


_Modified by foffa2002 at 8:03 AM 11-11-2005_


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 13, 2005)

*Re: VR5-TURBO STAGE 4 (foffa2002)*

I want to hug whoever made your intercooler.







That's some sexy work! I love it! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## foffa2002 (Jan 14, 2003)

*Re: VR5-TURBO STAGE 4 ([email protected])*

New update with Turbo inlet and Plenum chamber.
Modified intake .
90mm MAF with Small velocity stack .
Har to se in the pictures but its actually 90mm>95mm with 86mm inner diam were the sensor is mounted .
Modified Plenum chamber .
New shape of the rear part for even better flow and air distrubution.
New In/Outlet bungs .


----------



## MeetleBan (Jul 29, 2001)

*Re: VR5-TURBO STAGE 4 (foffa2002)*

I'll bet that sounds damn good! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## foffa2002 (Jan 14, 2003)

*Re: VR5-TURBO STAGE 4 (MeetleBan)*

The sound is pure porn .
Got some movies if anyone want to se the car in action


----------



## foffa2002 (Jan 14, 2003)

*Re: VR5-TURBO STAGE 4 (foffa2002)*

Pics of the new wheels added.
"22:Support by BILTEMA 
Tools ,Airfilters,oil and new 17" wheels for 2006 .
( ©Photographer Håkan Ahldén)"


----------



## 18T_BT (Sep 15, 2005)

*Re: VR5-TURBO STAGE 4 (foffa2002)*

vids plz


----------



## V84LNCH (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: VR5-TURBO STAGE 4 (18T_BT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *18T_BT* »_vids plz


----------



## foffa2002 (Jan 14, 2003)

*Re: VR5-TURBO STAGE 4 (V84LNCH)*

Give me an e-mail adress and i will send them .
please post em online!


----------



## foffa2002 (Jan 14, 2003)

*Re: VR5-TURBO STAGE 4 (foffa2002)*

Air box/mounted maf,injectors,clutch,etc etc pics posted .


_Modified by foffa2002 at 8:05 PM 11-29-2005_


----------



## 18T_BT (Sep 15, 2005)

*Re: VR5-TURBO STAGE 4 (foffa2002)*


_Quote, originally posted by *foffa2002* »_Give me an e-mail adress and i will send them .
please post em online!

[email protected]


----------



## Tikigod_III (Oct 11, 2004)

Wow, that's one of the best looking Mkiv Jetta's I've ever seen. And that's some nice looking work with the turbo/ic


----------



## dmband0041 (Dec 10, 2003)

*Re: (Tikigod_III)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Tikigod_III* »_Wow, that's one of the best looking Mkiv Jetta's I've ever seen. And that's some nice looking work with the turbo/ic

x2


----------



## foffa2002 (Jan 14, 2003)

*Re: (dmband0041)*

Thanks!









**Catch can picture added**


----------



## foffa2002 (Jan 14, 2003)

*Re: (foffa2002)*

Latest update .
My 3inch/76mm downpipe ive just spent weeks of making is now in the trash can .
Im going for 3.5inch /90mm downpipe for maxing out those last ponies at high rpm and its already on the welding fixture







.
Backpressure on a turbo car sucks








**Flywheel pic added**


_Modified by foffa2002 at 9:27 AM 12-7-2005_


----------



## Jefnes3 (Aug 17, 2001)

*Re: (foffa2002)*


_Quote, originally posted by *foffa2002* »_
Backpressure on a turbo car sucks











Run a larger turbine housing...








http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
-Jeff


_Modified by Jefnes3 at 9:46 AM 12-7-2005_


----------



## Mike GP (Jun 13, 2003)

*Re: (Jefnes3)*

the back pressure in the turbo housing/ exhaust manifold is seriously higher than in your downpipe (especially a 3") your restriction is the housing, not the pipe (seen guys run 500 whp off a 3"DP)
if my memory serves me correct (and someone can verify this... Plaese) that your pressure in the exhaust manifold should not exceed a ratio of more than 2:1 (i.e. if you are running 1 bar boost in the intake manifold you should not have more than 2 bar in the exhaust mani) and if you want maximum power then a ratio closer to 1:1 should be aimed for.
Mike


----------



## foffa2002 (Jan 14, 2003)

*Re: (Jefnes3)*

Nope ...no larger exhaust housing for me .
Still going my own way on this stuff








My theory is stolen from F1-T 
Run a turbo that will get your boost goal @ 4000rpm and run maximun rpm with WG fully open and still have your requested boost .
So that you will get full response from turbo and get the high rpm flow through the WG and not try to squeest it all down the snail







.
Then you can run small exhaust housing without lag and high rpm chocke http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
have worked 2 years in a row








BUT i still can upgrade the housing if i want .... thats the nice thing about garret .








KKK got no upgrade´s


----------



## GraffixWB (Aug 20, 2004)

have you done anything to the bottom end?


----------



## CapeGLS (Aug 3, 2002)

*Re: (GraffixWB)*

Thanks for this great post. I am going to be purchasing a couple of the fuel products you listed.


----------



## foffa2002 (Jan 14, 2003)

*Re: (CapeGLS)*

USRT is the way to go for fueling !
And all other stuff you need for big BHP









STOCK bottom end 125000 km/77671mile and counting
soon 7 year old engine http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## CapeGLS (Aug 3, 2002)

*Re: (foffa2002)*


_Quote, originally posted by *foffa2002* »_USRT is the way to go for fueling !
And all other stuff you need for big BHP









Yeah, Scott is a great guy. I bought my walbro and 440's from him when I went BT! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## foffa2002 (Jan 14, 2003)

*Re: (CapeGLS)*

Gauges added


----------



## MFZERO (Mar 13, 2002)

*Re: VR5-TURBO STAGE 4 (foffa2002)*

crazy!


----------



## mescaline (Jul 15, 2005)

*Re: VR5-TURBO STAGE 4 (MFZERO)*









*VIDEOS:* 
http://devel.emalat.net/video/jetta1.avi
http://devel.emalat.net/video/jetta2.avi 


_Modified by mescaline at 3:07 AM 12-15-2005_


----------



## foffa2002 (Jan 14, 2003)

*Re: VR5-TURBO STAGE 4 (mescaline)*

Thanks Damir! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
http://devel.emalat.net/video/jetta1.avi
http://devel.emalat.net/video/jetta2.avi
http://devel.emalat.net/video/jetta.jpg
Video´s are made with "mobile phone" 
Latest Quickviewer can be used to watch these movies .
Great sound crappy picture


----------



## foffa2002 (Jan 14, 2003)

*Re: VR5-TURBO STAGE 4 (foffa2002)*

Small update 
1: 3.5inch downpipe match ported and ready for heat wrap
2: GT3071R-WG exhaust housing is now custom preped and ported for my needs with
Bigger waste gate port 24mm>28mm
Cone entry for exhaust >wastegate hole
Ported to K24 inlet instead of T25
Angle from exhaust manifold matchported to match turbo housing
3:Calulations for [email protected] 19-22psi manifold pressure from last year efficiency 
Dots = 4000-7100rpm "real value"
Green line = maximum efficiency with 22,1psi (turbo pressure+pressure drop (3psi) in intercooler etc) maximum manifold request = 22psi
Red line = semi efficient setup with turbo working at 24,4psi with manifold request 22psi .

Airflow actual(lb/min) 45-48 = 430-470hp depending on alot of shizzle
· R = Gas Constant = 639.6
· Tm = Intake Manifold Temperature (degrees F) 130F
· VE = Volumetric Efficiency 99%
· N = Engine speed (RPM) 4000-7100
· Vd = engine displacement 2,34L/142,78CI
Should end up like this red dots for [email protected] with Manifoldpressure at 22psi on pump gas
Will propably at leat get 400-430whp with a bit of luck,race fuel and alot of luv to my 2,3L









So NO flames


----------



## foffa2002 (Jan 14, 2003)

*Re: VR5-TURBO STAGE 4 (nathankaufman)*

I have just done a first test assembley of the hot side of the motor .
It looks like som evil squid or something








IF anyone whant to se "early" stage non polished,coated stuff assebley of the turbular manifold ive got some SPY pics that i can post by request.
The car will visit NORDIC UHR for testing the untuned base software @22psi on pump gas .
We will use their ROTO-TEST with is propably the best/most accurate dyno in the world .

3runs will be made 
1:Sweep from 3800-7200 WOT with 660cm2 paper filter CAI unduction (street use) for maximum MAF life time
2:Sweep from 3800-7200 WOT with HUGE 1300cm2 cone filter (track use) HAI non restriction
3:OPEN wate gate run just to see how much the engine gives without boost and with the turbo as exhaust restriction

NORDIC UHR promised me the Robert UHR will hold my hand during the dyno "cost free"








But i will propably be monitoring Lambda,egnition and knock sensors.
I hope that a bunch of improvements will give me some free and easy found hp 
Improved 
1:Air filter 2xOEM flow for race and 1,1 flow for street use
2:Aluminum MAF housing intergraded in turbo inlet for improved flow and slightly bigger area to support ~450hp+
3:Bigger turbo inlet for better flow
4:Improved mounting of turbo outlet pressure pipe
5:improved plenum for even better air distrubution for last 2-3 cylinders
6:slightly ported exhaust manifold
7:bigger exaust housing .
Going from a size 6" to a size 9"
8:Bigger downpipe with better radius for better flow .
Going from a crappy 90 degr bend with 2.75inch inner diam pipe to a 3,31inch inner diameter pipe with big radius bends 
Will improve Exhaust temp,response,high end power and overall flow
So holler if you want some early stage assy pics posted here
(K&N filter added to the pics in the begining of the post)



_Modified by foffa2002 at 8:13 AM 12-27-2005_


----------



## foffa2002 (Jan 14, 2003)

*Re: VR5-TURBO STAGE 4 (foffa2002)*

HUGE UPDATE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Check out the new pics !


----------



## foffa2002 (Jan 14, 2003)

*Re: VR5-TURBO STAGE 4 (foffa2002)*

Motor mount pics added


----------



## foffa2002 (Jan 14, 2003)

*Re: VR5-TURBO STAGE 4 (foffa2002)*

8000rpm cyl head pics added in first post
gear box pic added
28: Thermo switch added


----------



## VertigoGTI (Apr 1, 2001)

*Re: VR5-TURBO STAGE 4 (foffa2002)*

What kind of lifters are those, still hydraulic? I'm in the process of putting the finishing touches on my VR6 head, the lifters are one pf the things I'm worried about most.


----------



## foffa2002 (Jan 14, 2003)

*Re: VR5-TURBO STAGE 4 (VertigoGTI)*

I know some guys revving it to 8000 with just upgraded springs .
stock will survive 7500 rpm daily

I got 2 options on CAM´s
But will propably go with stock because of the f..uped lobe center on the "CUSTOM" 1000$ cams i got








268/260 combo
IN Z27 duration 268/ lobe ctr108/ lyft10.8/ 1.5 HYD STD 0 3 (varv spec 2500-6500)
EX Z7 duration 260/ lobe ctr106 /lyft10.7/ 1.5 HYD STD 0 2 (2000-6000)

You should never go UNDER 110 on FI
Because boost will propably en up in the exhaust mani


----------



## VertigoGTI (Apr 1, 2001)

*Re: VR5-TURBO STAGE 4 (foffa2002)*

Wasn't there someone out there that had a near copy of Schrick's 248 duration cams? I've seen some decent gains on a T3/T4 hybrid at 12 psi. With your setup, I can imagine you'd get a TON better gains than the 18 whp we saw. (before tuning)
On top of that, what all have you done to the ports in the head? It's hard to see in the pics, it's either really clean or ported mildly.


----------



## JETTSET (Oct 16, 2001)

*Re: VR5-TURBO STAGE 4 (VertigoGTI)*

Very nice project. My hat is off to you for doing such a fine job. Good luck in the future http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## foffa2002 (Jan 14, 2003)

*Re: VR5-TURBO STAGE 4 (VertigoGTI)*

Vertigo
Port tuned for 6800rpm = 36mm diam rear port + racing seats 
Vs stock 33.5ish mm port = 6300max

I will post some better pictures


----------



## andymatthew (Dec 22, 2001)

*Re: VR5-TURBO STAGE 4 (foffa2002)*


----------



## foffa2002 (Jan 14, 2003)

*Re: VR5-TURBO STAGE 4 (andymatthew)*

2:USRT 580cc injectors aka "600" @3bar
Will run em at 4 bar and use 50/50% alcohol for track days .
Street will still be on pump fuel








http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## foffa2002 (Jan 14, 2003)

*Re: VR5-TURBO STAGE 4 (foffa2002)*

New intake is ON THE WAY because of the cam screw up.
Because of the lack of high duration cam i will have to use 35mm ports and 240/245* cams and tune the runner length after 
This new "setup"








Runner lenght is optimum for 7000rpm peak with this cam and port size.
36cm runners .
















FASTEST DV available ..
Perfect for fast shifting 22psi car =D









Fan temp control for 90degr 1st fan and 95degr celcius second fan startup








New FAST responding intake temp sensor for optimum ctrl of ignition timing and fuel ctrl.









Titanuim perts for cyl head/new seats for HD valve springs .
8000rpm is now available =D


----------



## HOVTroll (Jan 10, 2005)

*Re: VR5-TURBO STAGE 4 (foffa2002)*








Your set up is going to be sick!!!

Cheers


----------



## the4ork (Mar 10, 2003)

*Re: VR5-TURBO STAGE 4 (UBER1.8t)*

were vr5 motors ONLY in europe? i've always wanted to get my hands on one, except for the shipping overseas.... i would seriously kill to have one in a rabbit pickup!
didnt they make a 10v and 20v version?


----------



## foffa2002 (Jan 14, 2003)

*Re: VR5-TURBO STAGE 4 (the4ork)*

Euro only (as far as i know)
1998-2001=10v (spec 150hp real 150WHP)
2001>2003 =20v spec 170hp but with DBW


----------



## tribetype40 (Dec 17, 2005)

Hi foffa,
just tried to email you but bounced back so here it is on here!
Hi.
Good to see you've made massive progress on the car! Hats of to you sir!
Anyway I have finally made the jump and bought all the parts I need to turbo my V5. I say all the parts but I mean NEARLY all the parts. The trouble I'm having is finding someone to remap the ECU?
I would be interested in hearing how it is that you have the engine management sorted?
I have tried calling both HGP and HPA. HPA don't know about the V5 engine as they never got it in the states and HGP don't seem to answer my emails or pick up the phone! Very frustrating
Do HGP sell the ecu chip for their turbo conversion? If so is it just a case of swapping their chip with the one in the ecu and driving away after, and if so is there anything you would suggest I do or make sure I don't do!?? Or are you able to supply me with the remapped software?
Also need to sort the compression ratio. Would like to buy this thicker head gasket from HGP, if I could get through to them.
If your interested I have the V5 engine fitted into my Corrado (including full Mk4 loom etc) it can be seen at the following web site:
http://www.coupehaus.co.uk <http://www.coupehaus.co.uk/> DOUG V5 under
the projects page
I hope you can help!?
Many thanks
Doug


----------



## foffa2002 (Jan 14, 2003)

*Re: (tribetype40)*

Hi
I got 3 software for you BUT if you use OEM manifold 280-300hp will be maximum bacuse of the lack of injectors that fit 
0.9bar (280hp) (13.2/110mph in the quartemile) 370cc
1.25bar (360hp) or 400hp on 50/50 alcohol 12,4/119mph 440cc
1.5bar 450hp 600cc

You need 7,8:1 spacer =4mm
you need 2 extra links on your chain
and 1cm welded pice on your chain tensioner

Software is flawless and dont use more fuel then stock on the highway http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## tribetype40 (Dec 17, 2005)

Hi, thats good news! 
please let me know via email: [email protected]
how much cash you would like for all 3 versionsof your software? Are you able to email me these ecu files, and will all I need to do is get someone to flash these to the ecu chip?
I will start with a modest setup 0.9bar as I only have the standard manifold but later on....you never know I may have to have more power!!
Also if you have pictures of the mods to the timing chain tensioner that would also be very handy. I can get the chain lengthened at a local chain supplier.
Where do you suggest I get hold of the thick head gasket, or should I have a copper one made?
Many thanks 
Doug


----------



## foffa2002 (Jan 14, 2003)

*Re: (tribetype40)*

Hi
i will try to get some pics on monday

//F


----------



## foffa2002 (Jan 14, 2003)

*Re: (foffa2002)*

For you guys looking for software beyond "280hp" thats available i will start to sell .
Stage 2 360-400hp software (aka 120mph software for jetta MK4)
Stage 3 450-500hp 
For ~ 600$
This is flawless software 
AND
Some new updates 
Cylinder head with 3 angle RACE valve seats and titanium parts is now ready to be mounted .
Ported to 35mm ports to get it harmonicly tuned with 240/245 cams,exhaust manifold and Intake plenum.
3angle valve job will propably give me more power then a 268 cam .
Alot of material were remove and inlet valve seat is much bigger and will flow better .
Exhaust seat got a new more radical "cone" style to steer the exhaust gases it better .

Hard to show what it look like but i bet its 20% bigger at low valve lift .
Pics of huge filter and plenum is also added .

















































And......I got a bigger turbo at home .
GT30XX special trim for both compressor and turbine


----------



## foffa2002 (Jan 14, 2003)

*Re: (foffa2002)*

Re-building the engine started yesterday .
Because of all "drawbacks" due to faulty products etc taking all time i had planned ive now been forced to use a garage that is so small that i cant even turn around walking along the car








Engine have been in the fixture standing in the engine bay for 6 months .
Garage got so much sand and gravel on the floor so it will be a miracle if the engine will work








Crank,and pistons were never removed due to the fact that ive havent seen any "gold" in the oil.
So chain tensioners and chain is now mounted .
Side plate with crack seals .
And oil pickup/Sump

Having the car on jackstands Because of all "drawbacks" due to faulty products etc taking all time i had planned ive now been forced to use a garage that is so small that i cant even turn around walking along the car








Its F´n hard to even get under the car and put silicone gaskets on .
ENGINE CLOGG due to "to much silicone" ....I GUESS ILL BE THER FIRST ONE









Cylinder head will be mounted tonight


----------



## foffa2002 (Jan 14, 2003)

*Re: (foffa2002)*

Tuning disaster strikes again .

2 NEW headgaskets from local dealer that buy them from stock ADR in SOLNA had a STICKER A4 Size glued to the back of the gasket .
PRETTY STUPID because 3 layer gaskets with surface treatment shouldent even be touched by hand beacuse of grease stains .

But 0.080 inch paper pieces SHOULD INCREASE the chance by leakage with 1000000000%

And with all the F!#¤" drawbacks from this company im staring to wonder if i even dare to use the valves from the .
They are Federal mogul so they should be "stock supply"
Im going back to them today and will try to get some new gaskets .
Feels kinda funny cause ADR who sells em got some serious problems with quality .

Best thing to do is to get the cash back and go to VW and get 2 new ones without a stupid paper sticker on them 


_Modified by foffa2002 at 6:44 AM 4-12-2006_


----------



## foffa2002 (Jan 14, 2003)

*Re: (foffa2002)*

Latest news.....
After having some serious timing trouble with my custom cam gears,7,8:1 custom spacer , custom chain .
One problem is that the timing is slightly pushed forward .
This is only visable if you check "all" timingmarks vs cam-tool .
And i checked and rechecked the piston vs valve and it was ultratight.
I just hate to se the piston chasing the valve to the seat and now i only have to pray for the gaskets and that
I havent hit the valves with the pistons while adjusting it for my custom timing setup. 
1 degree forward is the way to go







.
Next up after lubing and spinning the engine was the flywheel.
No problems with that one after locking the engine and using a big f´n wrench.

NEWS on custom GT3076R-WG TURBO

New GT3076 compressorhousing arrived from ATP
Custom small frame 2,75 inlet.
Over night shipping .....NO JOKE =D

BIG THANKS to Dave @ ATP

Finished it up with custom wastegate bracket and custom brass connection for air pressure measuring .
I also mounted a temp sensor in the compressor outlet for measuring the temp were it should be the highest to get fastest ignition retard response when the boosted air get to high temp.
Next step is the clutch .
Another update that have taken a couple of weeks is the i will use a "BILLET superclamp STAGE 3+ with carbon fiber RACE disc from SPEC.
It should arrive any day now .....I hope .
I havent recived any tracking nr .

Hope the engine will survive the first startup and 22-25 psi








The valves and other parts i got for the head etc really suck .


----------



## the4ork (Mar 10, 2003)

*Re: (foffa2002)*

if i am ever in sweeden i will have to come visit your car and shake your hand (or whatever you guys do over there haha) 
seriously.


----------



## foffa2002 (Jan 14, 2003)

*Re: (the4ork)*

All i can say is that the sqrewed up my stuff really bad also !!!!!!!!!!!
Recived package ... 8 hour high way drive from were i live!!!!!!!!!!
120$ shipping should bring the package closer .

THEN I GOT CHARGED 800$ MORE FROM THE SHIPPING COMPANY FOR KEEPING THE BOX+ EXTRA TAX AND EXTRA CUSTOM !!!!!!!!!!!!!!
And i said 200 times to the guys at SPEC after returning my first unused stage 3 for uppgrade that they have to fill in the papers right becuase of the American product return from europe!!!!!!!!

I hope that the stage 3+ super clamp billet will hold the power cause i do not want to have any more stuff from em .

LETS PRAY THAT THE STUFF FIT AND ITS THE RIGHT PARTS FOR MY 2 500HP CARS
800$ bye bye


----------



## foffa2002 (Jan 14, 2003)

*Re: (foffa2002)*

Latest new´s .
After some heavy drinking this Friday i had to reschedule the gear box mounting to sunday








Hey ...its not my fault that its my girlfriends birthday =D .

But wtf ....it went better then ever .
I kinda just slided in .
NEW STAGE 3+ clutch with full face disc was mounted .
WITH CRAZY clamp load/force due to the DUAL diafragm ~830nm ish.
14000rpm billet plate.
And home made super clutch fork ......OR atleast i pray that i did a good work strenghten it up .
Welded two plates to it "bög stil ala´ EIP style" 
And i checked ....and re-checked clearence vs pressure plate .
BUT i know that even SACHS will grind rivets even on OEM 228mm setup so this is a thight fit ....but necesary evil becuse of the hard dual diafragm that WILL bend OEM o2A and 02J clutch forks .
New Foffa2002 cutom side mounts are crazy .... Engine is semi solid mounted .
I bet i will get some serious vvvviiiiibbbbrrraaatttions 
Thank god for VAG-COM 1000rpm idle adjustment








So many things can go wrong with a full rebuild of gearbox + semi rebuild of engine .
So it will be driven NA for a couple of days .
I hope to have it ready next weekend .



















_Modified by foffa2002 at 8:51 AM 4-24-2006_


----------



## foffa2002 (Jan 14, 2003)

*Re: (foffa2002)*

With all the pain involving tuning companies selling crap and acting up i bet i have to do like 50 cent make a movie about all the crap regarding tuning thats in my life right now .
How about this title for all the endless nights in the garage busting knuckles on cast iron parts








BUT WTF.....I kinda like NASA comparing to all the stupid companies claming to be experts.


----------



## foffa2002 (Jan 14, 2003)

*Re: (foffa2002)*

New progress without any problems .

The new "foffa spec " VF engineering brackes that got new rock har bushings and new spec for lowering the engine gave som problems the were solved with spacers .
Everything seem to fit perfect and this should prevent me from crushing the turbo at the upper fire wall .
1:All motor mounts in place 
2ulleys and belt assy now on the engine
3:Starter mounted
4:gear shifter linkage mounted
5ower steering pump and hoses mounted 
6:Tubular NA RACE manifold mounted for OEM NA setup 
If everything works out well ......ill have a 180hp NA BORA by next weekend .


----------



## bakana (Sep 18, 2005)

*Re: (foffa2002)*

The 5 cylinder is a very interesting motor. I have never seen one like this before. Cool stuff man http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## foffa2002 (Jan 14, 2003)

*Re: VR5-TURBO STAGE 4 (foffa2002)*

Latest news .
F!¤#"!"%#%#" Autotech fan temp sensor doesnt seem to work ....... CAUSING over heating to 120celcius due to that the fans dosent come on at all even thought the first step is 90 celcius ore somthing like that !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!.
I will boil it at home tonight and see if i can get a signal out of it .
Might be back to OEM fan switch sensor soon








First test drive with N/A engine .
SRI-Plenum and Race seat head feels great .
I will post N/A power spec in a couple of days cause i want the new valve seats and valves to get a couple of miles on em before i take it to 7000rpm+.

New gearbox is "ultra smooth" and just a small correction of third gear is needed for flawless shifting.
The new gearing with 12kmh higher speed at each gear is great .
New bushing kit with rock hard bushings work to !
"Ill survive"

SPEC stage 3+ feels great ..... Almost to great .
Pretty soft pedal feeling compared to the sachs stage 3 .
Strange cause the SPEC disc is a twin diafragm plate .
BUT the full face carbonsupadupadingdong-disc is OEM smooth!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Satesfied with the disc .....now i only need a 500miles soft drive on it .
Small sound from the new flywheel .
Same stupid rattle as always with single mass flywheels









New cylinderhead is DEAD QUIET!!!
Great!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## foffa2002 (Jan 14, 2003)

*Re: VR5-TURBO STAGE 4 (foffa2002)*

Some new pics from yesterday.
Sorry for the messy engine bay .



































_Modified by foffa2002 at 7:00 AM 5-18-2006_


----------



## Preston H. (May 24, 2003)

*Re: VR5-TURBO STAGE 4 (foffa2002)*

i'm Amazed


----------



## foffa2002 (Jan 14, 2003)

*Re: VR5-TURBO STAGE 4 (foffa2002)*

Ok
Time for a new update for the 500hp project.

The car is running great and the boost is instantly !
With the GT3076R i can boost 0.4bar from 1800rpm !!
Some small adjustments but over all is great!
Im raising the boost in stages and im trying to have full ctrl over AFR curve .
First test on 0,4bar/5,8psi and the car gave 260Hp untuned =D
Then the boost was raised to 0,6bar/8,7psi and the car is close to 300hp !!!!!!!
It will be some sick "close to 500hp" at 1.6bar/23psi boost.

Some pics of the new setup .
DONT FORGET BUG-RUN @ MANTORP PARK!!
I will try to break my gearbox 11/6 if the engine still lives in june !!



























_Modified by foffa2002 at 1:16 PM 5-29-2006_


----------



## foffa2002 (Jan 14, 2003)

*Re: VR5-TURBO STAGE 4 (foffa2002)*

Maxed out the 580s @ 3bar








FPR is now set @4 bar









50/50% Alco/99 octane (euro) = thirsty engine


----------



## Volkswagen2NR (Nov 17, 2003)

*Re: VR5-TURBO STAGE 4 (foffa2002)*

nice setup


----------



## foffa2002 (Jan 14, 2003)

*Re: VR5-TURBO STAGE 4 (Volkswagen2NR)*

New velocity stack By Mattias Olsson .
Made with the intention to get a real MAF straightner thats easy to make and will be easy to re-create in i need a bigger MAF real soon








6INCH down to 3,5inch inner diam MAF








New heatshield to cover both tubular exhaust manifold and turbo exhaust housing without getting stuck in the waste gate arm etc .


----------



## hawaiian5-0 (Nov 30, 2005)

*Re: VR5-TURBO STAGE 4 (foffa2002)*

holy mother of a schnitzel







Maybe i should just ship mu 1.8 over to Sweden....You do amazing work bro, keep us up to date...jesus priest


----------



## mescaline (Jul 15, 2005)

foffa, vill du trimma min bil?


----------



## hawaiian5-0 (Nov 30, 2005)

*Re: (mescaline)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mescaline* »_foffa, vill du trimma min bil?









say what?


----------



## foffa2002 (Jan 14, 2003)

*Re: (hawaiian5-0)*

"do you wanna tune my care"








Sure ...just bring a bag of . $$$$$$$$$ 

**********************************************


----------



## hawaiian5-0 (Nov 30, 2005)

*Re: (foffa2002)*


_Quote, originally posted by *foffa2002* »_"do you wanna tune my care"








Sure ...just bring a bag of . $$$$$$$$$ 

**********************************************


funny, cause that is one thing i have more lately of, cash than time.....


----------



## foffa2002 (Jan 14, 2003)

*Re: (hawaiian5-0)*

Guess what ..
I just maxed 580cc X 5 @ 4.5bar FPR fueling system .
The engine gave 420-440Hp on 99octane V-power pump fuel and 1.1-1,2 bar of boost !!!!
Now i just need to buy new injectors = 1000$ here in sweden








And then its time for VP-CSP fuel thats over 104 octane and with that i can turn up the boost to 1.6 bar = 500hp

I will try to get some bigger injectors from Turbocenter and then i can fine tune the car for max power .


----------



## LMHConcepts (May 28, 2006)

*Re: (foffa2002)*

Holy crap. Thats an amazing car. Dude, that totally kick ass. I can only imagine how much money you have pumped into that thing so far. Anyways, cheers!


----------



## foffa2002 (Jan 14, 2003)

*Re: (LMHConcepts)*

Money is the small part compared to the R&D








Home made = good=cost efficient =power efficient ....but takes alot of time


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: (foffa2002)*

Good news and BAD NEWS!!!!!!!!!!!
Lets start with the good .
New turbo inlet and huge ass 700hp air box .
2 pice box with 4 inch hose for air ducting in the caractere front spoiler.
huge 6inch ilet filter
Box is made by pro custom welder Mattias Olsson
























































Twin piston R32 brakes mounted front +back.
Barley fitted under my 17" 

















And 
R32 BIG oilcooler WTO
BAD NEWS = Brand XXXXX gas station managed to put diesel in the 104 octane pump!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
So right now i need new pistons,bolt,gaskets,rods,bearings etc etc etc etc .
The are wery sorry and managed to destroy 4 Bio fuel cars also








But i guess im the one freaking out the most with my 20 000$ brand new custom engine .

I guess im lucky casue its one of the world biggest gas companies and i WILL send the bills to them after this rebuild .

_Modified by [email protected] at 10:35 AM 7-13-2006_


_Modified by [email protected] at 11:01 AM 7-13-2006_


----------



## Loren Wallace (Oct 15, 2005)

are you serious!??? good luck with it http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: (J Eagan)*

More pics added .

Yep im serious 
USRT will get a big order in a couple of days


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*

mounted with 3.5 inch Audi V8 MAF
Fits ALL MK4


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*

R32 oilcooler install
almost twice as fat as OEM WTO cooler
OEM = on the ground 
R32 = installed


----------



## MarcoVR6SC (May 3, 2003)

*Re: ([email protected])*

It all looks very good, but don't you think with one more cylinder it would have been better (like 20%)?








Maybe now it's the time to swap a R32 engine in it.








Good luck with the rebuild.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: (MarcoVR6SC)*

Hehe
The R32 will go in to one of Daniels projects .
Ill stick to Vr5´s .
Power is not a problem .
1,75 60Fot and 10 seconds here i come









The real thing that súcks is that my custom tuning should have been in about 2 weeks








Lazzat drag race challenge starts in mig august


----------



## MarcoVR6SC (May 3, 2003)

*Re: ([email protected])*

To bad, but you got lucky within your bad luck. (sorry I am translating from Dutch)
Now with the holydays coming, I am afraid it will take some more time to get all the parts together
Anyway maybe you can go for even better parts and pay the full price to have it sooner.
Be patient http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: (MarcoVR6SC)*

Ill think ill call EIP
They might have it all on the shelf 2000$ bye bye


----------



## vw-jeff (Mar 4, 2005)

*Re: VR5-TURBO STAGE 4 (foffa2002)*

Its cool, yet stupid.


----------



## spoolin turbo s (Mar 8, 2002)

you need a bigger turbo 
a 35r would be killer


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: (spoolin turbo s)*

I got a GT3076 = 35 compressor


----------



## infamous20V (Dec 17, 2004)

*Re: VR5-TURBO STAGE 4 (foffa2002)*









holy ****


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: VR5-TURBO STAGE 4 (left_lane_abuser)*

3,5 inch gun


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: (hawaiian5-0)*

R32 in fornt and 312s rear on under my 17" wheels
























http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## phatvw (Aug 29, 2001)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_R32 oilcooler install
almost twice as fat as OEM WTO cooler
OEM = on the ground 
R32 = installed 

Foffa, I am interested in your oilcooler upgrade. Can you post the part numbers you used? Diselgeek has an oem oil cooler upgrade and I'm curious which unit they are using - they wouldn't give me the part number: http://www.dieselgeek.com/Cate...+Kits
Did you notice a decrease in oil temperature and corresponding increase in water temperature? Also did the exhaust wrap on the down pipe help keep engine bay temps down? have you considered wrapping the turbo and exhaust manifold/header as well?
And BTW great work on your car. Looks really nice!



_Modified by phatvw at 1:08 PM 8-8-2006_


----------



## foffa2002 (Jan 14, 2003)

*Re: (phatvw)*

Hi
OEM r32 unit komplete with 2 o-rings and long ctr bolt .
R36 unit from passat i even better.
U might need to remove a small piece of material from the OEM base unit (5min job)
The temp is more stable and will not rice above 100c going 125mph on the freeway .
I didnt wrap my manifold due to the fact that you might get hot spots were the wraping ends .
And sadly its always were the welds are








So i didnt want to take a chance but it would propably have helped getting under hood temp down alot 
My manifold have been working fine for 130 000km


----------



## phatvw (Aug 29, 2001)

*Re: (foffa2002)*


_Quote, originally posted by *foffa2002* »_Hi
OEM r32 unit komplete with 2 o-rings and long ctr bolt .
R36 unit from passat i even better.
U might need to remove a small piece of material from the OEM base unit (5min job)
The temp is more stable and will not rice above 100c going 125mph on the freeway .
I didnt wrap my manifold due to the fact that you might get hot spots were the wraping ends .
And sadly its always were the welds are








So i didnt want to take a chance but it would propably have helped getting under hood temp down alot 
My manifold have been working fine for 130 000km









Thanks Foffa, I found the part numbers for the USA R32 unit which is think is the same as the 24v 2.8L unit as well as many other engines.
028 117 021E cooler
028 117 070B gasket #1
038 117 070 gasket #2
Not sure about the center bolt
Total cost ~$140 USD
Could not find info for the VR6 3.6L Passat.


----------



## phatvw (Aug 29, 2001)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_Better pics of the brakes .
Sick ass hell!
I even got a "low oil" signal today because of the damn crazy brakes .
My external aftermarket sensor went nut when i tried em new brakes really hard








_Modified by [email protected] at 1:28 PM 8-11-2006_

Whoa dude!
Time to put some baffles in the oil pan! May as well put an oil scraper (windage tray?) in there to free up a few horses and offset the added weight of a baffled pan








Or screw all that and go dry sump!


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: (phatvw)*

Better pics of the brakes .
Sick ass hell!
I even got a "low oil" signal today because of the damn crazy brakes .
My external aftermarket sensor went nut when i tried em new brakes really hard
















And ive created a new custom software today .$$$$$$$$$ but works good .
Street 16psi right now .
Last step to 25-26psi next friday 









_Modified by [email protected] at 1:28 PM 8-11-2006_


_Modified by [email protected] at 1:07 PM 10-6-2006_


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: VR5-TURBO STAGE 4 (foffa2002)*

















3.38 final is in 
And this junk is replaced 









_Modified by [email protected] at 3:04 PM 9-2-2006_


_Modified by [email protected] at 3:04 PM 9-2-2006_


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Just f´up gearbox nr 2 in one week 
This was a BRAND NEW 02J with upgraded diff . 

30psi VR = Gear box killer

Time to save some money for the BEST 02J gear money can buy


----------



## RideVR6 (May 28, 2002)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Damn man, where are you getting all this money? You win the lotto or somthing??








Car looks great and so do the numbers man.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: (RideVR6)*

Seems like i will put all my savings on the http://www.aptuning.com 1-4th gear kit .
500WHP = OEM gear killer 

BUT ill need to call AP on monday and see what kind of warranty they have on their stuff if im going to buy it


----------



## RideVR6 (May 28, 2002)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Hey Foffa, got any updates for us? I have been watching your thread http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: (RideVR6)*

No news 
The winter is around the corner in about 4-6 weeks here in Sweden so i have already started the new planes and the car will not be used until April next year .
8000rpm+35psi+Ap tuning gear = propably fun .
2 last tests on 30psi before the second 3.38R&P box broke 10-11sek flat to 125mph wre no problem so i guess if this works ill also need roll cage upgrade


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: (mescaline)*

http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=2862822

*STAGE 5 POST V CREATED*


----------



## the_q_jet (Mar 19, 2005)

what motor is this....where did it come from!!??


----------



## foffa2002 (Jan 14, 2003)

*Re: (the_q_jet)*

This motor is a Euro mk4 engine .
Same as vr6 mk4 exept for one cylinder.
distrubuted in europe 1998-2001 and then with 4 valve tech 2001-2004


----------



## Melvin123 (Aug 7, 2010)

Yo can u help me I got a vr5 20v I'm trying to bulid but can not find any value train parts for it can u tell me some sites thanks man And btw nice mods


----------



## GinsterMan98 (May 19, 2008)

*FV-QR*

Have not seen foffa on here in a minute. This thread is six years old btw, just sayin.


----------



## Jefnes3 (Aug 17, 2001)

I miss Foffa.


-Jeffrey Atwood


----------



## sp_golf (Nov 28, 2007)

Jefnes3 said:


> I miss Foffa.
> 
> 
> -Jeffrey Atwood


I wonder what happened to him, my buddy and I were talking about him the other day.


----------



## V-dubbulyuh (Nov 13, 2005)

^ Think it was mentioned in a few other threads a while back that he was doing the family thing. He has not posted in a while.


----------

